# Good place in Dallas to buy fish?



## five_texans

Anyone from the Dallas area know of a good place to buy freshwater fish? I went into Petco and Petsmart... and am not very impressed with their tanks or their fish, although Petsmart was better than Petco.

While my tank is going through its fishless cycle, I wanted to shop around.

I'm open to buying fish online, but I like to see the fish before I buy them.

Thanks.


----------



## kristian18f

I'm also stuck with petco and petsmart. Nice to know someone from the area gets on though.


----------



## five_texans

I am just getting back into this as a hobbie. I don't think there is a shortage of saltwater fish and supply stores, but freshwater is tough to come by. There are also a ton of custom aquarium businesses that will design one for your home or business.

Have you (or anyone) had good success with mail order?


----------



## kristian18f

I have never done mail order with fish.... Something about live animals going through the mail turns me off.


----------



## ron v

I have purchased and sold fish through the mail many times. Both good and bad experiences. The shipper has to know what he is doing. If you purchase from a business, you will probably be OK. This is not the best time of the year ( cold ) but it can be done. Another consideration is cost. Shipping is usually expensive and unless the fish are rare and expensive, it is maybe not worth the cost.


----------



## lochness

five_texans said:


> Anyone from the Dallas area know of a good place to buy freshwater fish? I went into Petco and Petsmart... and am not very impressed with their tanks or their fish, although Petsmart was better than Petco.
> 
> While my tank is going through its fishless cycle, I wanted to shop around.
> 
> I'm open to buying fish online, but I like to see the fish before I buy them.
> 
> Thanks.



I would rec petsmart > petco because I have noticed over the years petco slipping in quality care (you cant blame the workers really - many are just about making minimum wage and are most likely overworked and I speak from experience) - the knowledge from the workers at petsmart is a tad lacking so find your info online before you go there -- i posted this on another thread but it's not off-topic so I'm going to repeat it

*tip:* petsmart's online prices are usually much cheaper than their in-store prices but if u find what you are looking for online, print out the page with the price and bring it with you to the store (even if it's a sale item) they WILL honor the cheaper price - and saves on shipping as well

i did find some places in TX - hope these are close enough for you:

http://www.dallasnorthaquarium.com/

http://www.boutiquepetshop.com/

http://www.exoticaquaticstexas.com/

http://www.bestpetshopdallas.com/

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/states/tx.html

Fish Gallery http://www.thefishgallery.com/
(214) 750-7002 6955 Greenville Avenue
Dallas, TX

House of Fish Enterprises
(214) 340-0123 11530 Pagemill Road
Dallas, TX

Houston Austin Dallas
(214) 369-9086 6955 Greenville Avenue
Dallas, TX

Mermaid Aquarium Service
(214) 328-3474 655 Peavy Road
Dallas, TX

Oceanic Systems
(214) 320-6050 11990 Shiloh Road
Dallas, TX

PETsMART
(972) 239-3554 12100 Inwood Road
Dallas, TX

Windows To The Sea
(214) 969-7387 3101 McKinney Avenue
Dallas, TX

Aqua Pros
(214) 341-1965
Dallas, TX

Gone Fishing Pet Store
(214) 941-2808 541 Glen Arbor Dr
Dallas, TX

Haute Dogs & Fat Cats
(214) 369-8380 114 Preston Royal Shopping Center
Dallas, TX

Haute Dogs & Fat Cats
(214) 368-6870 4500 Lovers Ln
Dallas, TX

Haute Dogs & Fat Cats
(214) 369-8380 5934 Royal Ln # 114
Dallas, TX

Herbs N Pets
(214) 443-9804 PO Box 568294
Dallas, TX

Mystical Aquatics
(972) 286-6330 12231 Rim Rock Rd
Dallas, TX

Pet City
(972) 889-3883 9780 Walnut St # 138
Dallas, TX

Pet Supplies Plus
(214) 340-7340 8430 Abrams Rd
Dallas, TX

World Of Pets
(214) 348-7387 10121 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX


----------

